# WW2 Mics. Vehicles



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2007)

Inside here will be some Misc. Vehicle pubs and manuals. Once again Micdrow is going to come through with some really neat stuff for us - as you download this stuff, thank him here or send him a PM - he done an outstanding job populating this part of the forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 22, 2007)

sounds like this thread will get interesting, I'll check back for updates


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Inside here will be some Misc. Vehicle pubs and manuals. Once again Micdrow is going to come through with some really neat stuff for us - as you download this stuff, thank him here or send him a PM - he done an outstanding job populating this part of the forum!



Well here they, get ready for some downloads. These for the most part are all WWII vehicles.

Also FYI As I get a chance I will upload more into same thread so you will have to come back in and look for updates.

Enjoy Micdrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I think I broke recorded for uploads in a day but there it is.


Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Awesome Micdrow! We have a 3/4 ton Dodge pickup at the museum and this manual will come in very handy!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 25, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Awesome Micdrow! We have a 3/4 ton Dodge pickup at the museum and this manual will come in very handy!



Glad you like it evangilder, is the truck being restored. Would love to see some pictures of it.

Micdrow


----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2007)

A couple of the museum docents are restoring it. One of the reasons to get it restored and running is because we currently have to push the thing to move it, and it weighs a ton!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 25, 2007)

sweet, she looks to be in really good shape. It will be awsome once its done. I love that kinda stuff bee booping around the EAA in the warbird section with the actors in there gear.

Is that a WWII flight simulator trainer that I see in the first picture on the left in blue?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, good eye! That is a links trainer. We also have a couple of jeeps and a restored motorcycle in the museum.


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 26, 2007)

that is a nice dodge, we have a few link trainers at our museum, they are cool 
P.S. that is a lot of downloads!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool. Good to see this stuff is allready helping someone.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanx Micdrow, I made a friend of mine very happy with these manuals.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2007)

Your welcome Marcel


----------



## SABURO (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not really sure where to post it but from the same site as the "Navigators file" (see communication section) "Bombardiers file" there is the AAF rescue boat manual.
See : 
WWII AAF Collection Crash / Rescue
Cheers,

Olivier


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2007)

Off hand I would say it would belong more with this link but will leave that up to the monderators. Cool manual though.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/ww2-mics-vehicles-7129.html


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 19, 2007)

Nah Joe, this is what amazed me LOL. Not an aircraft but anybody have some money. We can build our own PT-109 Boat  

DETAIL SPECIFICATIONS FOR BUILDING MOTOR TORPEDO BOATS

PS: Added some more manuals at top post also


----------



## trackend (Jun 20, 2007)

I read that spec for a US MTB boat with interest Micdrow I noted that it said 4 ice trays for refrigerator wonder what the E-boat non US MTB crews would make of that talk about luxury


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2007)

trackend said:


> I read that spec for a US MTB boat with interest Micdrow I noted that it said 4 ice trays for refrigerator wonder what the E-boat non US MTB crews would make of that talk about luxury



Well that would be nice, go into combat and have a cold beer on the way, that is if you could find a beer in a combat zone.


----------



## trackend (Jun 20, 2007)

Micdrow said:


> Well that would be nice, go into combat and have a cold beer on the way, that is if you could find a beer in a combat zone.



Thats quite likely Mic, my old man found a US landing barge Kitchen dishing out dough nuts only 10hrs after the first d-day landings near Arromanche


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2007)

trackend said:


> Thats quite likely Mic, my old man found a US landing barge Kitchen dishing out dough nuts only 10hrs after the first d-day landings near Arromanche



What outfit was your old man with if I might ask.


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2007)

He was RN combined operations on LCA's Mic among other things did a bit with the US Rangers as well as commonwealth troops during D-Day later that year in Holland with the Canadian and British commando's (who he mainly worked with) liberating the Walcheren Islands prior to the capture of Antwerp then followed a while later the Rhine crossing, then off to the far east(Java Sumatra etc) he also did a few night time raids prior to d-day and a stint in the home guard until he was old enough to enlist (if he had waited for the call up he would have most likely been put in the army and he thought he could avoid all that marching about)


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2007)

Very cool Trackend, my grandfather always had regrets for WWII. He joined the navy but for some reason never got out of Chicago and he didnt even get out to sea. They stationed him in the fire house in Chicago's military base. Funny how war works.


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2007)

That in no way decries's your grandads service Mic and he should be as proud as any other guy in the forces he was prepared to do what was called of him that is what any service man does. The posting especially during wartime is not under his control so you should be very proud of you grandads service, the war was not just won by guys with one up the spout and a bayonet without all the back room support both military and civilian the war could not have been won.
Thank your grandad for me please without guys like him I doubt if I would have even been born. (not the right blood line for Adolf I fear)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with you Trackened.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will. Ive tried many time's to tell him that but I think part of it is because most of his buddies got to go and he got side lined. Im sure some of them never made it back. Some body had to stay home and train and protect the rest. Ive always had repect for him and his service and the main reason I joined the Navy. But Im sure it still was hard for him in that situation.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2007)

No thanks needed Mic it's the truth.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2007)

Added the jeep manuals to this area, many thanks to Rugger


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2007)

Added a couple of more manuals.

Enjoy


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 11, 2007)

Added a couple of more manuals


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful pdfs.


----------



## Micdrow (May 25, 2008)

Picture of a flak battery with some unual art work. Picture found on ebay.


----------



## Denniss (May 28, 2008)

Unusual artwork = kill markings


----------



## Micdrow (May 28, 2008)

Denniss said:


> Unusual artwork = kill markings



Very true but take a closer look, One is surely a twin engine which could represent a bomber. But then you also have two different single engine aircraft. Why two different single engine aircraft? If one represent say American aircraft and the second British aircraft that may explain it. Then there is the fish or whale. Does it represent a sea plane? If not what would it represent? To me they are unusual. Most kills Ive seen for this stuff are representive by bands or some other way and they all looked alike, aircraft type did not matter.


----------



## Denniss (Jun 1, 2008)

Maybe a good crew able to distinguish between single engined fighters and single-engines ground attack aircraft like Il-2 ?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2008)

Ive added a couple of more tank manuals on the first page with the rest of the manuals. One on the Valintine tank and the other on the Sherman. Both manuals are in russian though there are lots of pictures of the break down on the tank for a modeler. The Sherman one needs DjVu viewer software to look at.

Enjoy


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 16, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> Then there is the fish or whale. Does it represent a sea plane? If not what would it represent?



Looks like a barrage balloon to me...
Maybe an observation balloon with a camera in it .... ?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Looks like a barrage balloon to me...
> Maybe an observation balloon with a camera in it .... ?



Very possible, Ive never seen the markings before. More questions then answer's with this picture. It is a interesting picture thats for sure.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2008)

Added a T-34 Russian tank manual to first page


----------



## Juha (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Micdrow!
Excellent material, I have had time only to look a few, but special thanks for the Sea Coast Searchlight, Panther and Valentine manuals.

Juha


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Juha said:


> Thanks a lot, Micdrow!
> Excellent material, I have had time only to look a few, but special thanks for the Sea Coast Searchlight, Panther and Valentine manuals.
> 
> Juha



Your welcome Juha!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 25, 2009)

Added a couple of more manuals on first page.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2009)

Added a manual on the first page. US vechical markings for 1942.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2009)

Added yet anther manual on rockets and launchers of 1944

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Added another manual on page 1 German AA and AT weapons.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2009)

Added a few more documents on first page


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2009)

Im not sure if any one is still interested in this thread but added a manual on the duck and 4 part document on german divsion emblems.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a bit late to the party but Thanks Paul!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2009)

WAAAAAAAAAYYYY to much info!! I could spend months going through all this. Thank you Paul!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 31, 2009)

Just finding out about this myself.
Lots of cool manuals in this thread.
Thanks.


Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2009)

Its worth keeping info on here as you would be suprised how many guys use this site as a souce for reference


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 31, 2009)

trackend said:


> Its worth keeping info on here as you would be suprised how many guys use this site as a souce for reference



Thanks Track, They wont be deleted. I just didnt know if people where still interested in this stuff or if I should keep uploading more as I find them.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Keep uploading Paul!! Please!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2009)

Added the dreaded 88 flak and antitank gun on first page.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice! I'm gonna have a look at it! Flak 88 is my favorite artillery (AA or AT ) piece.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2010)

Added another one, its the Combined officers hand book. Has some great dimentions on vechials, docks, barges and such.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 11, 2010)

What a resource you have provided us here.................... KEEP ADDING. We should all bookmark this posting.
One thing just made me squeal like a girl, "not really" he says one octave lower, was "vehicle painting! It has lessons at sign painting, screen printing and spray painting!!!!!!!! Being an old sign painter, some airplanes and a couple of the Reno Mustangs it just made me smile. I have a friend in the LA area who served in Viet Nam In the US Army, he was assigned to making some "signs". Turned out to be his calling. Is still painting them! Good work mate, keep adding for us. Bill


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Bill, I will try to keep adding more but it gets harder and harder the more I add. It is a great referance though and hopfully more will be able enjoy this along with the rest of the archives.

Thanks again
Paul


----------



## razor1uk (May 7, 2011)

A very informative thread so far FlyboyJ, Midcrow et al, simply quite excellent.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 2, 2012)

Another onea added on page one. This one on Harley Davison mortercyles.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just found this thread. Wow Micdrow, just wow. Thank you sir. Great for dioramas and dare I say it....my first armored vehicle.

Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 2, 2012)

Your welcome Geo, (aka fubar57)

All the best Paul


----------



## BOBC (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Micdrow,


> Added the dreaded 88 flak and antitank gun on first page.
> 
> Enjoy!!!



Thats most welcome, nice one...., 

Is it possible to mention the nation in a pdf name, e.g. UK_3pnt7inchAA.pdf it saves unnecessary downloading viewing then discarding as there are loads there which its not obvious the nation it belongs to.

BOBC


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 7, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Well here they, get ready for some downloads. These for the most part are all WWII vehicles.
> 
> Also FYI As I get a chance I will upload more into same thread so you will have to come back in and look for updates.
> 
> Enjoy Micdrow


Got anything naval related?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Got anything naval related?



There are some navy identification manuals here.

Aircraft identification manuals and tactics

Thanks Paul


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 7, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> There are some navy identification manuals here.
> 
> Aircraft identification manuals and tactics
> 
> Thanks Paul


Thanks. I am still learning everyone's names, and so if ya don't mind me asking: Who is Paul?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Thanks. I am still learning everyone's names, and so if ya don't mind me asking: Who is Paul?



LOL Me


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 11, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> LOL Me


Hmmmm. I was just confused by how you said it. "Thanks Paul" I really don't know but if you had a comma in between the thanks and Paul then it would be better. The way you said it (In my opinion) sounded like you were saying thank you TO Paul.

Nice to meet you Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Hmmmm. I was just confused by how you said it. "Thanks Paul" I really don't know but if you had a comma in between the thanks and Paul then it would be better. The way you said it (In my opinion) sounded like you were saying thank you TO Paul.
> 
> Nice to meet you Paul.



No problem and nice to meet you as well


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Inside here will be some Misc. Vehicle pubs and manuals. Once again Micdrow is going to come through with some really neat stuff for us - as you download this stuff, thank him here or send him a PM - he done an outstanding job populating this part of the forum!


WWII T-34/76 publicly availble Service Manual in English and Russian, including 57mm gun manual.
Please download the following 3 pdf attachments:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

WWII T-34/85 and related Su-122 publicly availble Service Manuals.
Please download the following 2 pdf attachments:


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

WWII M4 Shirman Tank Manuals including deployment and command manuals, and M4 guns and weapon systems PUBLIC MANUALS.
M4 Shirman Tank uses R985 Engine.
Manuals Part1 of 2:
Please download the following 20 pdf attachments:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

WWII M4 Shirman Tank Manuals including deployment and command manuals, and M4 guns and weapon systems PUBLIC MANUALS.
M4 Shirman Tank uses R985 Engine.
Manuals Part2 of 2:
Please download the following 8 pdf attachments:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

For Soviet Union tank basic manuals and chasis manuals, please refer to:





Publicly available Soviet Union Tank Manuals and drawings Thread - T-34, IS, T-54, T-62, T-64, T-72, and T-80 tanks including Tank chasis and guns


In this thread I would post the public available soviet tank manuals, The thread will include: Soviet T-34, IS, T-54, T-62, T-64, T-72, and T-80 tank public-available manuals, adding English compatible retired Chieftain and retired Challenger 1 tank 1980s unclassified manuals for reference...



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

